# Preparing test polymer clay blanks for the lathe.



## Sprymuse (Feb 1, 2020)

Two of the first three test pen blanks performed well on the lathe, including sanding and CA finish. The third test blank, not so much, lol. Major chip outs, most likely due to the extra glitter I added. Oh well, it’s a learning journey! Have two more test blanks baked and ready for testing today.


----------



## montmill (Feb 1, 2020)

Two out of three isn't bad for your first try. I'm sure you'll learn as you go. What kind of tool did you use to shape the blanks? They'll make lovely pens.


----------



## Sprymuse (Feb 1, 2020)

montmill said:


> Two out of three isn't bad for your first try. I'm sure you'll learn as you go. What kind of tool did you use to shape the blanks? They'll make lovely pens.


I make polymer clay canes by hand, reduce to 3/4” rolls & chill. While can is chilling, I wrap a a base layer of extremely thin clay onto the brass tube using a makeshift mandrel and kit’s bushings, then apply slices of the cane onto the base layer


----------



## Sprymuse (Feb 1, 2020)

montmill said:


> Two out of three isn't bad for your first try. I'm sure you'll learn as you go. What kind of tool did you use to shape the blanks? They'll make lovely pens.


I make polymer clay canes by hand, reduce to 3/4” rolls & chill. While can is chilling, I wrap a a base layer of extremely thin clay onto the brass tube using a makeshift mandrel and kit’s bushings, then apply slices of the cane onto the base layer


----------



## Toni (Feb 2, 2020)

Sprymuse said:


> Two of the first three test pen blanks performed well on the lathe, including sanding and CA finish. The third test blank, not so much, lol. Major chip outs, most likely due to the extra glitter I added. Oh well, it’s a learning journey! Have two more test blanks baked and ready for testing today.


What brand of polymer clay are you using?


----------



## montmill (Feb 2, 2020)

Interesting, so you don't turn the pen an a lathe?


----------



## Sprymuse (Feb 2, 2020)

Toni said:


> What brand of polymer clay are you using?


Premo! Sculpey. Started off with the sample set of 24-1 oz colors from Michaels, had a 60% off coupon


----------



## Sprymuse (Feb 2, 2020)

montmill said:


> Interesting, so you don't turn the pen an a lathe?


hubby turns on the lathe, mostly wood & hybrid blanks. My polymer clay blanks are thick enough to turn on a lathe, but doesn’t take much turning. i prefer not to turn but will happily sand on the lathe


----------



## Toni (Feb 2, 2020)

Sprymuse said:


> Premo! Sculpey. Started off with the sample set of 24-1 oz colors from Michaels, had a 60% off coupon


That’s a good brand to use. Sculpey III would give you more problems


----------



## ctfolmar (Mar 5, 2020)

My wife makes very nice polymer clay blanks.  We never use tools on the lathe.  Put them on the lathe, but use only sandpaper to shape them.


----------

